# How's your dealer



## WHITEX (Jan 29, 2006)

Pa & NJ dealers. How's your service after the sale? PM if you do not want to comment Publicly. I'm looking to buy from one of these Mini dealers. Thanks


----------



## rifat1100 (Jun 4, 2010)

from what I've heard, the dealers are pretty good


----------



## WHITEX (Jan 29, 2006)

rifat1100 said:


> from what I've heard, the dealers are pretty good


Would like to hear from some owners personal experiences....no hear say


----------

